# Ti sciolgo dalla tua promessa



## curlyboy20

Salve a tutti.

So che sciogliere significa "soltar", "liberar", ma in questa frase cosa vuol dire?

Ti sciolgo dalla tua promessa? ---> Non devi compiere piu' la tua promessa? 

Grazile mille.

Jr.


----------



## Geviert

También significa liberar en este caso, desvincular la persona de la promesa.


----------



## Neuromante

Te libro de la promesa que hiciste


----------



## Pixidio

En español se dice igual: te libero de tu promesa (ya no es necesario que la cumplas).


----------



## chlapec

También: *te eximo de tu promesa*.


----------



## Geviert

chlapec said:


> También: *te eximo de tu promesa*.




Sin duda lo más pertinente y apropiado.


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Sin duda lo más pertinente y apropiado.


Mas bien  literario y nada coloquial/familiar/usual Si se lo dices a alguien te mirará con cara de extrañeza.


----------



## Geviert

Neuromante said:


> Mas bien  literario y nada coloquial/familiar/usual Si se lo dices a alguien te mirará con cara de extrañeza.



No deja de ser pertinente y apropiado, Neuro. A cada registro lo suyo, siempre de mayor a menor. Si alguien se extraña, significa que tiene la oportunidad de aprender algo nuevo simplemente.


----------



## Neuromante

Pero no es ni *lo más* pertinente ni *lo más* apropiado. Al contrario: Es lo más inusual 
Por lo tanto: Es precisamente lo que a los italoparlantes no les servirá para nada; al menos hasta que ya controlen el español y empiecen con niveles algo más refinados. Hasta ese momento no les interesa saberlo. 

Sin llegar a tanto, pero es casi como si les dijeras que usar "uesa merced" es correcto. Existe, evidentemente; pero sería casi una burla decirles que es "lo más pertinente y apropiado" Y aquí nadie está para burlarse de los demás ¿Verdad?


----------



## Geviert

Caramba Neuro, tu racionamiento es una cadena astuta de silogismos (A no es apropiado, B "vuestra merced" no es apropiado, ergo C nos burlamos de alguien). No pues, esa C es una falacia. Por otro lado presupones, pretendiendo que sea vox populi, que al lector no le interese. Si una propuesta punta a lo más usual, aleluya, de acuerdo. Si se propone _además _algo más refinado (recuerda que Curly es hispanohablante), mejor todavía. A cada registro lo suyo simplemente. Que lo más pertinente y apropiado no sea, en estos tiempos, lo usual, es una problema del hablante, no del lenguaje (del hablante _invertebrado_, como diría nuestro querido Ortega). Lo más pertinente y lo más apropiado ahora, es que ya respondimos la pregunta del hilo. Gocemos del sol que es navidad.


----------



## Neuromante

Con lo de la burla me refería a lo de "vuesa mercer", de hecho está en un párrafo distinto. Y te recuerdo que el foro es para que las dudas, y sus explicaciones, permanezcan y sirvan de ayuda a más gente aparte del que la formuló. De hecho se pide escribir correctamente por ese motivo: Para ayudar a los de ambos idiomas. Por eso mismo -Y después de comprobar que Curlyboy es peruano- hice notar que lo que pusiste no le serviría a los italoparlantes, al menos, etc, etc. No te imagino sugiriéndole a un hispano parlante formas algo más "refinadas" de hablar su propio idioma

Y lo "pertinente" en el contexto de la razón de ser del foro será siempre como se habla, salvo que se especifique otro contexto o registro (De hecho está en las normas del foro) cosa que no hiciste cuando escribiste que lo más pertinente era una forma para nada pertinente. Yo me limité a señalar tu error

Pd: Los cafés me los consigo yo solo.


----------



## Geviert

chlapec said:


> También: *te eximo de tu promesa*.



Otra variante adecuada podría ser también *dispensar* en el sentido de _far decadere._


----------



## Tomby

Pixidio said:


> En español se dice igual: *te libero de tu promesa* (ya no es necesario que la cumplas).


Totalmente de acuerdo con Pixidio. 


> Diccionario bilingüe Hoepli:
> *sciogliere:*
> 1 soltar, desatar = sciogliere i capelli: _soltar el pelo_ || sciogliere un nodo: _desatar un nudo_.
> ...//...
> 7 liberarse = sciogliere una promessa: _liberarse de una promesa _



P.S.
Sinónimos, además de "eximir", "exonerar". Ejemplo: "_Te exonero de tu promesa_".


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Otra variante adecuada podría ser también *dispensar* en el sentido de _far decadere._


Bueno. Pues repetimos todo, post por post, sin variar ni una letra -Salvo para cambiar eximir por dispensar- ¿Te parece bien? Es que no tengo nada que añadir a lo que ya te dije la vez anterior. 
Aunque no sé si te has dado cuenta de que Curlyboy es peruano y no necesita palabrerío en español.


----------



## curlyboy20

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> ...Aunque no sé si te has dado cuenta de que Curlyboy es peruano y no necesita palabrerío en español.


Apreciado Neuro: ¿Cómo podemos decir en español "_sciogliere una promessa_"?
Creo que existen tres o cuatro formas, usando los verbos "liberar", "eximir", "exonerar" y no recuerdo otro. Pero de cualquier manera no creo que eso sea "_palabrerío_".


----------

